# do you agree with this???



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you guys agree that if we get rid of anxiety/depression our dp will be gone???


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it's stress related in most cases, and would disappear if you didn't have any stress (or rather TOO MUCH stress), emotional or other in your system. To me it seems like a natural response to stress/danger, and you feeding that fear or whatever with more anxiety or stress prolongs it.


----------



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes...not fully gone but it will decreasecsince the more anxiety you have, the worse your dp is... And also since you won't be focusing on useless anxiety filled thoughts you can focus on stimulating ones!


----------

